# Heating System Upgrade - Costings



## wimpybeaver (5 Feb 2013)

Hi,

I have been reading a lot of posts on the cost of upgrading and putting in a new central heating system here and I have just got a quote for my job and I think it looks pretty high. Can anyone offer their advice on the below details.

We just moved into our new home a couple of months ago. It technically was treated as two homes (old cottage & two level extension which is 20 years old) and because of this it has two separate CHS. We live in the extension at the moment but the long term is to make it one home.

Both systems are oil and are oil range cookers/boilers that are 30+ years old with drip feed systems and no timers :-0

We got a quote to join the two systems up, remove and install a new oil condensing boiler in a coal shed (this will be the new boiler house and is attached to the house with electricity) and it came in at 7,200 excluding vat and excluding the grant. If you include the grant and VAT, its ~7500.

A more exact detail of the quote are:
Supply & fit 35kw Grant Vortex boiler
Remote firevalve & magniclean filter
Run new oil line from tank to boiler
Run 1" copper from boiler to hot-press
Run heating & hot water pipes from hot-press to cottage and lag in armoflex
Disconnect & remove hot-press in cottage
Supply & fit 300L stainless steel dual coil hot water cylinder
Re-pipe hot-press, flush heating system and fit one rad in hot-press
Fit 4 zone heating controls, controlled via 4 channel 7 day programmer, 3 digital room thermostats controlling 3 heating zones (cottage, new house downstairs, new house upstairs).
Cylinder stat controlling hot water
4 motorised valves
Replace cold water storage tank in Attic
Includes all electrical work


So this is excluding replacing radiators (except 1 new one) and excluding the solar kit too


From my research I have done some checks on equipment

Grant Vortex 35kW Boiler House Model: €1,200 Incl Vat
Flue Kit: €160 Incl VAT
300L Stainless steel dual Coil solar hot water: ~€1000

So that's the two main costs that I could see and there's a ~€5000 euro gap

I don't know the cost of copper pipes, thermostats, and valves but I'm struggling to imagine its more than another €2000 which would leave €3000 profit.

I also asked about time and I was told 4-5 days for the work.

Some other details that might help.
Will be moving current oil tank to a new place
New oil line run will be ~15 meters
New pipes to run from new boiler house to hot-press will be ~8 meters
Pipes to run from hot-press to cottage will be ~20 meters    


So after reading that, do you think im being a bit too tough on the price or does that sound okay?

Oh, I live in Leinster but not Dublin so its not even a Dublin premium either  

Thanks for any advice you can offer,

Wimpy

P.S. I got the new rads and the solar kit priced separately and I can include them later if anyone is interested but I want to focus on this first question ;-)


----------



## firsthouse (5 Feb 2013)

Seems very high to me considering you are not even getting new radiators. I recently got a quote for a new heating system on a 3 bed semi with kitchen extension keeping the cylinder tank and it was 4000 and that included new piping throughout, new A energy rating boiler and 9 radiators and he would also plumb in my new bathroom also.


----------



## wimpybeaver (5 Feb 2013)

That's what I thought. We have 16 rads that I got a quote for separate to replace.

Quinn Compact high output ones (obviously diff sizes for diff rooms) but that was €2500 excluding VAT (~€2900 inc VAT)

Thats nearly the price of your new system.. :-(


----------



## Shane007 (5 Feb 2013)

Seems high alright but without seeing it, it is difficult to refute.
I recently replumbed a whole house, new system complete, new Grant Vortex outdoor boiler, new oil line, new oil tank & base, all new rads with TRV's, new cylinder, zoned system for SEAI grant approval, all new pipework, attic tanks, etc. Cost was €6,300 incl vat.
Price included full wiring of heating system.

As I said seems high but without seeing the job it could be a a lot of materials. It's very easy to knock a price sitting on a couch, very different when everyone is pricing from the same hymn sheet!


----------



## wimpybeaver (5 Feb 2013)

Hi Shane, Thanks for the feedback. pm me if you would be interested in coming out and putting in a price on it. I'm in the Meath Area near Athboy so maybe a bit far from KK but if your passing near on another job it might be worth a visit.


----------



## Shane007 (5 Feb 2013)

Sure, we cover a fairly large area in Leinster. What area are you in?


----------



## Shane007 (5 Feb 2013)

Work that area regularly. Was not too far from you today actually!


----------



## wimpybeaver (5 Feb 2013)

Great, I got your message and sent you an email, cheers.


----------

